# "The King's Speech" - Recommended



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I just saw _The King's Speech_ this afternoon with a friend of mine. If you can overlook the profanity which plays a minor but important role in this movie, it is a good movie. It would not surprise me that this movie is nominated for an Oscar on Thursday.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> I just saw _The King's Speech_ this afternoon with a friend of mine. If you can overlook the profanity which plays a minor but important role in this movie, it is a good movie. It would not surprise me that this movie is nominated for an Oscar on Thursday.


+1. Geoffrey Rush deserves Oscar consideration as well.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Not bad. Always nice to get a little glimpse of history while watching a movie. A little Colin Firth goes a long way though.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

I saw it last week and thought it was excellent too, though a little bit slow at the beginning.


----------



## BoJackson999 (Jan 21, 2011)

I loved this movie but I'm a huge Colin Firth fan! I hope he wins an Oscar.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This was a case where the profanity was absolutely part of the plot. I don't think I've ever seen a LESS gratuitous use of profanity


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

I also greatly enjoyed the movie. You can forgive the movie for altering history a bit when it comes to the case of Edward VIII, specifically his sympathies for Nazi Germany. But quite a good movie. The only thing that stood out to me was Timothy Spall's performance as Churchill. Everyone else was so natural and he stood out as more of a caricature of Churchill.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

If you want to read great history - check out how GB and the USA chased Edward for years trying to keep him away from Hitler. He was probably insane.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We saw this flick the afternoon before the Oscars, and thought it was a very well done movie - rated it about a B+. 

Good acting, good script, good casting.

Mr. Rush was the star in our view, yet despite Best Picture, Best Director, and Best Actor nods...he did not get an Oscar for his role.

As for being Best Picture....I suspect that had more to do with it being a relatively weak year for movies in general than this one being in the same league as more memorable winners of the past.


----------

